

Think Distributed, Live at RICON 2014, Academia and Industry Partnerships - cmeiklejohn
https://soundcloud.com/thinkdistributedio/ricon-2014

======
cmeiklejohn
Video of the panel is available here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOzvvdibmp0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOzvvdibmp0)

